# Gay and moving to Dubai



## Ash12388 (Jun 9, 2015)

hi all,
So I have a few questions!
I am 27 years old and have been offered a job in Dubai as a real estate agent along with my brother!
1/ the job is commission based only - 50%, the company will pay for my visa and 2 weeks accommodation, you hear of agent earning £50k-£100k what's the realistic earnings? I know it's what you put in is what you get out I am an experienced estate agent in the UK.
2/ I am gay but very much straight acting you wouldn't be able to tell, I know it is illegal to be gay in Dubai and I am not the type to flaunt it and obviously in another country respect their laws ( when in rome...) but I would want to bring my boyfriend to live with me and my brother eventually, does anyone think this would be a problem if we are discreet as we are in the uk?
3/ I would be taking £5k as would my brother to start with initially is this enough?
4/ what's the cost of living rent, food etc...
5/ where would be the cheapest places to rent ?
6/ any real estate agents that could give some feedback would be great
7/ I don't really have any ties here in the UK and am still young I feel it would be a good experience to work hard and make some money, *what's your thoughts *?I don't think my sexuall preference should hold me back or the worry of being criticised when I am discreet about it and work very hard anyway?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's not your sexual preference that you should worry about, it's the fact that you're planning to move here without a steady source of income. There are plenty of agencies here who hire on a commission basis only. Considering the cost of living in Dubai and how highly competitive the real estate market is, I would strongly recommend AGAINST moving without a proper basic salary AND benefits such as housing, utilities, private medical insurance, transportation allowance and an annual flight ticket home.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

It's a money thing. Your 5000 pounds will be blown the second week when you sign a tenancy contract...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree with Froglet and Pamela. Being gay is the least of your worries.

Please have a read through the below threads:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/700650-appreciate-some-advice.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/710834-im-moving-dubai-next-month.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...s-love-hate-profession-real-estate-agent.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...tate-agent-licensing-work-visa-questions.html


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Not a good idea on that deal. The Gay bit doesn't matter (imo)

1) You don't have a secure steady income, GBP5k will last you about 2 weeks, if your going to pay for a hotel after the 2weeks is up.
2) Its expensive here to start of. I live in Abu and I'd be shocked if Dubai is any different. Rent is up front (up to AED70k) plus 5k deposit, plus 5k commission. 
3) You'll then have to buy all furniture white goods etc
4) I lived in a hotel for 3 months before I could get an apartment, due to finding the funds, finding where I want to live. 2 weeks, is not enough.
5) Back to your earning 50% of 5k = 2500 AED a sale, what happens if you only make one sale (ie during Ramadan???) Thats all you will have for the month
6) Its Ramadan next week, no one will be job hunting, flat hunting. Worst time to move over
7) Going back to how much you will earn, I asked the Irish Estate Agent how much he earns, some times AED2,500 a month, some times AED25,000 a month. Most of his earnings are during the winter months as thats when people move
8) / deleted
9) Finally, good luck with your decision, I hope I was true and realistic of the situation


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The realistic scenario is that you and your brother will crash and burn. 

Neither of you will rent a place in your name. You can't afford it and you don't have the steady income. You will be living in flatshares. Hey, it could be fine as there are plenty of western flatshares. Find the right one and you're set. 

A room in a flatshare will cost you about 5K a month. Then you will have to rent a car to be able to get around for the viewings. Another 2K a month. You'll probably go through a lot of petrol chasing after listings and clients and tenants. 500-1000 for petrol. Then there's food. 200 AED/week for pasta/rice/beans, all cooked at home, average it to 1,000 a month. Social life: 500 AED/week minimum, and 2,000 a month. Social life is important for agents due to networking and finding clients.

Altogether you really need 11-12K a month to live in Dubai, as a minimum and it's not lavish. That's about £2,000. 

You could try it for three months and see how it goes. Treat it as a three month holiday from reality. It probably won't work out but if you're serious about giving it a shot and don't mind spending your savings on it, go for it. What do you have to lose, other than the savings?

I would strongly advise you to postpone coming out till August. July is dead as rental markets go. Influx of new people in August looking for a place to live. Can your agency get you started with a handful of new listings?

Also be aware that the rental market seems to be stagnating. There's wild speculations about rents going up or down and no one knows what autumn will bring but many of us won't be surprised if there's a notable decline in rents through December.

Being gay is the least of your worries. Big scene here. Not official and it's discreet, but it's there. I see blatantly obvious gay men all the time.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

And to add to what others are saying - Lay-offs stack up in Dubai’s property broker firms | GulfNews.com

Like TallyHo said, you won't necessarily blow up your GBP 5K in 2 weeks and can make it last for a couple of months. But it will be tight and you have to hustle your way to scrape by.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Accepting a commission based job in Dubai is very risky and not recommended. And the real estate market is a zoo.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

A.Abbass said:


> Accepting a commission based job in Dubai is very risky and not recommended. And the real estate market is a zoo.


And is very depressed at the moment for 90% of the agents.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The OP msg'd thinking being gay was the problem, it really isn't - the job/market is the problem. 

If he was my friend I'd advise him not to move. Sorry that we are the bearer are bad new


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The job is terrible, and I'd reject the move on that part alone.

But I wouldn't go as far as saying being gay isn't a problem. Sure, you can be gay and not have any problems, but why would you want to?

I've got no experience in being gay, but for example, if a country outlawed being Scottish, I wouldn't just go and pretend not to be Scottish and only drink Irn Bru behind closed doors, I would have absolutely no desire to go and live in that country. 

The world's a big place, too big to restrict yourself to moving to countries where your way of life is strictly outlawed.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Ash12388 said:


> in another country respect their laws ( when in rome...) but I would want to bring my boyfriend to live with me


well you can't do both ...


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't see that it's possible. Your salary here drives so much - your rental contracts, your arrangements with your bank, access to credit etc etc. Everyone here seems to want to see a salary certificate - even for a drinks license. 

And I'd be genuinely surprised if anyone is earning 560,000 a year doing rentals on commission only. Unless I've totally misread the guys that were showing me around villas a couple of months ago.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I also want to point out something. When I moved to Dubai, I rented the very first apartment I viewed, so my interaction with real estate agents was negligible. Now I am in the hustle of searching for an apartment for my sister. If you are willing to work in Dubai, you have to be willing to deal with greedy and arrogant landlords and a massive amount of liars.

Every single agent I have met is a filthy opportunistic liar (Including agents from major and international real estate companies). 

And the thing is clients don't seem to care much about the quality of the agent.


----------



## Jason MK (Mar 21, 2016)

Ash12388 said:


> hi all,
> So I have a few questions!
> I am 27 years old and have been offered a job in Dubai as a real estate agent along with my brother!
> 1/ the job is commission based only - 50%, the company will pay for my visa and 2 weeks accommodation, you hear of agent earning £50k-£100k what's the realistic earnings? I know it's what you put in is what you get out I am an experienced estate agent in the UK.
> ...


Hello Ash,

I've been living in dubai for almost 9 years and To my best of knowledge you can earn as much as you want but you need to work hard and make client, but you might start from small pot then the bigger will come to you, perhaps needs time and a bit lucky.

2, There's no problem with your gay here in dubai. but as you said no need to show it to everyone and you can bring your boyfriend and live with him but no need to explain to anyone.


we've got to 3 most know place in dubai, MARINA, downtown and Deira which is getting cheaper respectively and you can find AED60k one bethroom in deira and 85k in Marina .Downtown is the most expensive place in dubai.

Normaly you need to spend $3K per month including rent but the rest depend in you how much are you going to spend ( like clubbing or sort of that.

wish you luck ???


----------

